# Vostok Spares



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Could anyone please advise where I can source a replacement crystal for a Vostok 1943?

Thanks

H


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

HHHH said:


> Could anyone please advise where I can source a replacement crystal for a Vostok 1943?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> H


You could try here:

Vostok Watch Makers Inc.

422981 Russia, Tatarstan, Chistopol, Engels str., 127

Tel.: +7 (84342) 9-42-29, 9-44-07

Fax: +7 (84342) 4-40-29

E-mail: [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

cheers, I will.


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

After several weeks of trying to source a crystal from Vostok with no joy, can anyone suggest an alternative source? Are crystals a generic part in that I could just take it to a watch repairer and get a new one of the correct diameter fitted?

Thanks

H


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

now sorted. Thanks to Silver Hawk.


----------

